# Weight limit for 753 frames?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I've read that theres a 180 lb weight limit for 753 frames. I've only put 20 miles on my retro build (753 Condor frame with DA, Phil built as a fixie for now).

At 205 lbs, can I ride it more, or should I hold off until/if I can get down to 180/190 lbs?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I seriously doubt you'll have any issues at your current weight....


----------



## LejeuneCdM (Sep 5, 2008)

I ride a 753 Team Pro at 225#. No problems. Love the ride.


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

215lbs and love riding my 753.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

190 and no problems with mine.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

145 and riding my Waterford 1200. But my 230 lb brother rides it no problems either. 753 is basically heat treated 531. If you can ride a 531 frame why couldn't you ride the stronger heat treated version?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

cs1 said:


> 145 and riding my Waterford 1200. But my 230 lb brother rides it no problems either. 753 is basically heat treated 531. If you can ride a 531 frame why couldn't you ride the stronger heat treated version?


Because 753 is stronger, it is drawn with thinner walls than 531 making it somewhat lighter. The thinner walls of 753 tubing will make for a flexier frame than thicker walled 531, and this could be a problem for heavier riders. The weight limit recommended by Reynolds for 753 is because of the thinner walled tubing.

I agree, though, that for non-competition riding 753 should be fine for the OP at 205 pounds.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool chart but it must be old since it doesn't include Reynolds 631, which I assume has similar characteristics to 531.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Cool chart but it must be old since it doesn't include Reynolds 631, which I assume has similar characteristics to 531.


Yes; that chart doesn't include any of the air-hardening Reynolds tubing (like 631 and 853).

Here's Reynolds description of 631. 631, like 853, actually gains strength in the HAZ (heat affected zone) when TIG welded or brazed. 753 (heat treated 531 Manganese-Molybdenum) can not be TIG welded because the temperatures involved in the welding process severely weaken the heat treated material. In fact, Reynolds required framebuilders to undergo factory certification to silver braze 753 to ensure the joints weren't overheated during brazing.

*Steel 631*

Reynolds 631 - cold drawn
UTS: 52 - 58 Tsi, 115 - 130 Ksi,
800 - 900 MPa 

Following on from the success of 853, Reynolds have added 631 to the range of AIR HARDENING STEEL tube sets. This seamless cold drawn steel tube will allow the benefits of this new steel to be used in the manufacture of a wide range of frames and is now considered a worthy successor to our legendary 531 tubing. Like 853 it is suitable for TIG welding and brazing and in the heat affected joint areas will gain strength, to ultimate tensile strengths in excess of heat treated chrome molybdenum. The strength to weight ratio of 631 is equal to that of many aluminium frames, and it has an excellent fatigue life whilst providing a supple ride quality suitable for long distance events.

On road and touring frames we suggest 631 or 525 forks be used in conjunction with 631 frames. As 631 is only available in main frame tube sizes, we recommend the use of either heat treated CrMo (725) or cold drawn CrMo (525) seatstays and chainstays to complete the frame.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice info, Scooper. Thanks. My Bob Jackson World Tour is 631, although I think a heavier version designed for touring frames. However, I am looking at another 631 TIG frame, and it's good to know about the air hardening.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Scooper said:


> Because 753 is stronger, it is drawn with thinner walls than 531 making it somewhat lighter. The thinner walls of 753 tubing will make for a flexier frame than thicker walled 531, and this could be a problem for heavier riders. The weight limit recommended by Reynolds for 753 is because of the thinner walled tubing.
> 
> I agree, though, that for non-competition riding 753 should be fine for the OP at 205 pounds.


You are correct about the thin wall tubing. That's why Waterford used a 27.4mm seatpost. I talked to an old time frame builder that said Reynolds told everyone that 753 tubes would take a 27.2 seatpost but in reality it never worked well. He said the tubes were pretty thin.


----------

